# FS: 2 Large Discus $100/both and 7 large SAE's



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

RED = SOLD
Discus, its been a while and im not sure on their names. They are all healthy adult discus that i purchased from April. No problems with them, Due to being in a large open envirement they are not shy fish, they come out to the front regularily:
(2) Red Turq?: brown guy, 6". eating well, strong, great shape and colors. $75obo
(4) help me name the last fish -seen in last photo??? 5" - 5.5" or so $50

*OR take them both for $100*

7 SAE's. LARGE GUYS! $3.00/ea


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I take the clowns corys tetras and the butterfly


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

pmed......


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i think the butterfly has found a new perspective on the world he likes better


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

two discus remain, and the SAE's - THEY HAVE TO GO.


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

bump, price drop


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

New price this week only


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

How large are the SAEs? I'm looking for a few, but hoping for smaller ones cos my other fish are tiny.


----------



## discussdiscus (Oct 25, 2010)

Love the pics. New to the site. what is SAE? Do you still have 2 left.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

discussdiscus said:


> Love the pics. New to the site. what is SAE? Do you still have 2 left.


SAE=simese algae eater


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

The Sae's are about 4" in length. Thanks for the clarification kin (Fishwife). I still have 7 left


----------



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

move went well, but i still have these fish for sale in a temporary tank, please take them


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

timing timing timing - ug!

good price for a great fish


----------

